# F permutation so hard to do



## chue.hsien (Sep 15, 2007)

how does everyone do F perm? it seem that it requires tons of regripping..


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 15, 2007)

I am holding the Cube that way so that the solved three cubies are at the left side.
My algorithm:

U' (R' U R U' R2) y (L' U' L U) y' x (R U R' U' R2)

At the beginning, I put my index finger on the DRB sticker so that I can do the U in the same movement as the R. the R' U R U' R2 is one fingertrick.
Then I regrip with an y so that the F turns to a L-move and do the easy fingertrick L' U' L U.
The next regrip is y' x so that the F can be done with U moves.

Greets,
Stefan


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 15, 2007)

M'U2'rU'lU2'r'Ur'R2U2'R2

Two teeny regrips: Watch the "new" alg


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2007)

Where did you get that Alg lucas? Its quite nice, i might try learn it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 15, 2007)

Found it either with ACube or CubeExplorer while searching for a nice one. I settled on this execution of the alg.


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 15, 2007)

Not exactly the same, but close: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=70063#70063 .


----------



## pjk (Sep 15, 2007)

That is an interesting alg Lucas. Have you done an avg of 12 compared to an avg of 12 of the old way? You should, I am curious to see how close they are.


----------



## watermelon (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the look and sound of your cube Lucas. What type/brand is it ?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 16, 2007)

pjk said:


> That is an interesting alg Lucas. Have you done an avg of 12 compared to an avg of 12 of the old way? You should, I am curious to see how close they are.



Old: 2.06
1.95, 1.90, 2.52, (2.64), 1.99, (1.85), 2.15, 1.99, 1.92, 2.03, 1.99, 2.20

New: 2.40
2.31, 2.22, (2.14), 2.78, 2.20, (2.97), 2.18, 2.68, 2.20, 2.45, 2.82, 2.12

Both rolling; bad pops and lockups not recorded. 1.85 and 2.14 are PB's.
Interestingly, the new one never popped but often locked up. The old one popped annoyingly often (10%-15% of the time, let's say), but rarely locked up...



watermelon said:


> I like the look and sound of your cube Lucas. What type/brand is it ?


Cube4you Type A DIY (with normal edges), and "skidproof stickers" that I'm starting to like more. Really inexpensive, too.


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 16, 2007)

thx fro the replies ^^ 
atm it seems that my old alg ( R' U R U' ....) and lucas' one are the better ones.. the most common seem to me my old one.. but i got another one here..


R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U` F

do u thk this or lucas' alg is better?


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > That is an interesting alg Lucas. Have you done an avg of 12 compared to an avg of 12 of the old way? You should, I am curious to see how close they are.
> ...



Cool, you think sub-2 is possible with the new?


----------



## MetaboringJohnCañares (Sep 17, 2007)

my cube was messed up after executing the alg.


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 17, 2007)

which one? the one i wrote or lucas' ?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2007)

1.63 seconds
slow


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice Stefan.


----------

